# Chester Zoo



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi all,
I went to Chester zoo today and thought I'd share a few of my fav pics from today  hope you all enjoy


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice pics mate im going tuesday for the little oggys 2nd bday


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Literally down the road for me but these are some amazing pictures.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cracking pics them, is that a camera or via a mobile?

I went to Knowsley a few years ago in a company car. The monkeys were all over it when we drove thru their enclosure.

There's now way I'd take our car thru though.

Does Chester have a drive thru Monkey enclosure?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Go on son...pic number 1


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

nbray67 said:


> Cracking pics them, is that a camera or via a mobile?
> 
> I went to Knowsley a few years ago in a company car. The monkeys were all over it when we drove thru their enclosure.
> 
> ...


It was taken on my canon 350D,
And no it's just a zoo not a safari park 

Thanks everybody for the comments!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hahaha hes looking like do you mind !


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

They are fantastic pics 

I've not long picked up a pre-owned 350D myself as a first step into the DSLR world, hope I can take something half as decent.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> They are fantastic pics
> 
> I've not long picked up a pre-owned 350D myself as a first step into the DSLR world, hope I can take something half as decent.


Cheers 
Like I say it's my first time using the camera and it's rather easy to use but I'm trying to get to grips with all the settings and different light modes etc.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Chester Zoo is an amazing place, took my other half and youngest step kid there last year and they were just amazed that zoos could be like that. One of my favourite places to go to for a good day out.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Chester zoo was my first job when I left school, not been for a while only live 15 min away so should make the effort


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

We went too Jinjoh Ninjoh! I won't hijack your post but look out for Chester Zoo part 2. Great Photo's buddy :thumb:

Ben


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice pics, never been as it miles away but love the pictures


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

I have edited some of the pics!
What do you think?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm still drawn to the amerous Meerkats, not sure what that says about me


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kirkyworld said:


> Nice pics, never been as it miles away but love the pictures


You should try getting up that way, it's an incredible day out especially the bat enclosure :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> You should try getting up that way, it's an incredible day out especially the bat enclosure :thumb:


It stinks !


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> It stinks !


So does the gibbon enclosure and the chimpanzee enclosure but it is a zoo so hardly surprising


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> So does the gibbon enclosure and the chimpanzee enclosure but it is a zoo so hardly surprising


True, think it's the humidity that gives it a 'unique' aroma


----------

